# observations from a new guy



## mnhunter2003 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey guys: Iam new to the site and just thought it was a new site to check out. I think Chris has some neat pictures and articles, and I frequently hunt/fish some of the same areas you talk about. 
I am a Non resident, and for that will probably be kicked off of here, or bashed. I just love to hunt and fish: I would like to say a few things that I have observed:
This like, every site has a few "bad apples" or just plain jerks who ruin it for everyone:
I truly can't believe I see an opinionated moderater chasing people from the site: Chris: Fetch must be an ol' highschool or college buddy of yours, because the way he chases people out of this site is crazy.
I enjoy each site that has infomation to learn from. 
I never did like how FBO you have to wait for your post to get approved: so I became a premium member so I could post instantly: Now looking at some of the posts here, I can only imagine the type of foolish arguments that the moderators over there must weed through. I am glad they do that, because I sure won't stay on a site that all they do, including the moderators is to instigate fights.
I have been on this site as a guest for only 2 days, and both days the threads were a slam on others.
Cootkiller has made his name known everywhere, he says what he says, take it with a grain of salt.....I just expected a moderators job was to make everyone feel welcome, and honestly I have been afraid to post because I dont' want to get ripped down to nothing......
Hope your site continues to prosper, it has great potential.
Just my $.02


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Perspective, perspective, perspective........ I stopped going to FB because they took the opposite editorial stance of the one about which you're commenting. For a time, if you advocated any form of nonresident restrictions, your post would never find its way to the board. Those posts advocating no restrictions, even if they got a little nasty, were freely included and sometimes even followed by a staff editorial praising the poster. See FB's advertisers to understand the likely motivation for this practice. Lately FB seems to have loosened things up, but I suspect that was largely because traffic level on the sportsmen's issues forums appeared to be down to a trickle.

Fetch, like the rest of us, can get a little hot sometimes, but I don't think I've visited any site where the moderator or staff didn't advocate one position or another or admonish a poster with a particular unpopular "minority" stance a little more strongly than I thought was appropriate. This site just happens to be used most heavily by those who feel reasonable ND NR restrictions are appropriate. Everyone gets their $.02, and welcome to the site, but I think this is one of those "if you can't stand the heat..." deals.


----------



## C Kiedrowski (Mar 19, 2002)

Welcome to the site, but please don't turn the desire to _reasonably _limit the number of out of state hunters into anti NR sentiment. I urge you to disregard your beliefs of negative mentality. Those of us supporting caps simply want to preserve North Dakota's uniqueness, not keep people from coming. Most here are very hospitable, but there comes a point when enough is enough. My beef is with the disputants of the issue.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You should not be afraid of anyone on this site. And don't think that people are already starting to rip on you because this is not the case. If you have an opinion, feel free to state it on this forum. That is why I go to this site because I get peoples views. I want your opinion whether you agree with me or not. I still think that it is important to hear different views. That is how we learn. 
When you have a particular view and someone questions it, do not be offended. Just be prepared to back up why you feel a particular way. Though I may not always agree with all of cootkillers stances. I am happy that he and people like him state the way they feel. This is your right as an american to say what you want whether people agree with you or not. 
Things can get heated around here but who would you rather get a stance from. Someone passionate about there stance and has no affiliation to anyone or someone who watches what they say because it may come back to bite them. I will personally take the former because it truely gives there position.
People need to understand that you can attack a persons ideas and thoughts withour attacking them personally. I have friends that I can discuss an issue with that we do not see eye to eye on but when it is all over we are still friends.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Mnhunter 2003

I am a volunteer moderator - I have met Chris once briefly - We have talked privately 2 or 3 times by email - & a couple of those we both said what we think - Once (awhile ago) I went over the edge & really said what I think (Poor Chris) We made up & have recently discussed the direction of the site - (Chris & Moderators) But with no real conclusions * ???*

I agree with the other comments above -

Imagine, if I were not a moderator :evil: & trust me I could shake your tree & never swear, or break a rule 

I have been to all the major waterfowl forums since the internet began. Some have done well, some are gone. Some have found their niche & degree of discourse.

If the site was all goody / goody & everyone agreed on everything - I think it would be boring. I like to debate & argue & even get MAD - It;s part of Life - the real world. Try to remember it's only the internet - I have had every degree of dispute imaginable with some of the heaviest hitters out there & to be honest I have never had a personal problem (that was real) with anyone (online) - If fact many have became good friends.

If you have read back (Old Topics) and read for meaning ??? things I say - YES !!! I am Opinionated - Sarcastic - Cynical - & I don't think any of those are really bad things to be :-? I'm also fair - brutally Honest - & love ND & Love to have FUN.

Sorry I scare you (or anyone else) to know me is to love me :iroll:

How do you think Howard Stern or Rush Limbaugh got so Big ??? - By being a quiet - unsure - Politically Correct - serious all the time - moderators ??? :roll:

I just got to be me :justanangel:

Remember this is a HOT Topics Forum - with alot more freedom to express yourself than most in this region.

Your Welcome (maybe out numbered) but whinning & just complaining without a better idea, never solved anything eace:


----------



## mnhunter2003 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thank you for the welcome: I think I got the info that I figured I would get: I just see a great possibility, as I too hope to someday make a career out of the outdoors, and I just was saying I see no benefit to "chase" people away or belittle others.
I can and do argue with with the best of them. But I can on the site, and instantly "the hounds were unleashed" I was told not to come here and whine, complain, or express my views towards a non-resident cap.
Hmmm, real inviting.
My view on the cap issue is exactly as ND Residents feel. Get rid of the corporate side, don't let every Tom, Dick and Harry in keep it a sport "the little guys" can enjoy and dont' make competition so fierce for spots. Much the same way I wish MN would do with Out of State fishing licenses, however our state needs money worse then yours, apparently.
I have seen a post somewhere comparing arguing on the internet to running in the ......well never mind: It just doesn't fly. 
I do like the fact that I can post and get responses very quickly, that is the inviting side of the site, the arguing is not to exciting.
Thanks Guys:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I think it's just the frustration of not having any hunting seasons open now that makes the natives so restless and looking for something to do.

There's lots to do though, as I just got the tractor and planter ready to go for food plots. Anybody have any experience with sorghum, I'm thinking of planting most of the food plots into sorghum to attract more birds.

Then I've got 1500 trees to plant for the start of another CRP shrub planting, after that we can start fishing.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Redlabel,

Last year I planted one of my food plots to a mix of sorghum, corn, wheat and millet. This year I'm switching it to a mix of Grain sorghum (milo), Sunflower and Millet. I don't remember the percentages of each in the mix but I can find out.

I've talked to a few pople that prefer the black oil sunflowers in the mix because they have higher protein and are more digestible than corn and deer won't get into it as bad as corn. This mix is for updland birds which I assume is what your after.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mnhunter2003,

Welcome to the site. I REALLY appreciate all comments, and I hope you continue to share your views with us.

Finding the balance on the forum as to what's allowed and what isn't is VERY VERY difficult. I guess in the end I always have to remember why I started the site in the first place...to preserve the outdoors for everybody at any cost (including advertising for my site).

I hope to see more site's like this in other states. A prime example is in MN lately on the dove season. Just take the waterfowlers for instance, last I heard there's 120,000 MN waterfowlers...WOW! That could carry A LOT of weight, but unfortunetly there's no way for them to get organized on a large scale on the issue. If a MN site with the same motives and a mailing list wanted to restrict NR fishermen in MN I'M ALL FOR IT, and you can quote me on that (I rarely fish MN anymore as it's too crowded and the fishing on my lakes have deteriated). You are not alone as I've heard that same opinion from countless Minnesotans. Get organized, and you can get things accomplished.

I don't like censorship, but it has to be enforced in extreme issues. But again, once you start...where does it stop? With that I hope everyone can see through the shallow posts, ignore them, and keep on with the discussion. I've learned a lot in the past 14 months. We've got some extremely intelligent and passionate people here when it comes to the outdoors. This is what makes progress for EVERYONE, not just a few people's wallets.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Hustad:

On a completely off-topic note, how is your stay in Northern CA? Enjoying that view of Mt. Lassen, or is there too much rain? If you get a chance, make your way to a local book store and find a book about Ishi (sp?.). He was the last native Yana indian left in the state and he came out of the woods in the early 1900's, just south of Redding. A great but tragic story that you will be able to relate by geography :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You're right about it being for birds, there's too darn many deer already.

Do you drill your plots in? I'm going to a couple of auction that have drills for sale in the next few weeks. It would be nice to have a couple of 8 footers, but they're getting hard to find.

I have a 6 row planter and a 4 row planter at seperate sights so I only have to trailer the tractor. Last year I planted the corn to 85% of the plot and then broadcast the rest in millet.

This year I want to plant one corn plot in each spot and then do the balance of the plots in sorghum or so I'm thinking. I wouldn't mind trying round-up ready because timing the cultivating is difficult when doing from a distance, but I guess I'd still rather stay away from pesticides if I can. But I did find an old pull behind sprayer at an auction for $40. Works well and had a brand new PTO pump on it.

Have you ever tried any sweet clover. Someone told me this makes a pretty good area for quick cover for birds as well. I'd like to try it in the CRP areas that were hayed last year. I was going to give them a light discing but may try to put some sweet clover if I can get to it early enough.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Redlabel,

I don't farm or own any equipment, so I pay a local farmer to plant the food plots using his drill and corn planter. Last year was the first year I planted food plots and we used no chemicals and they stayed pretty clean.

We had some sweet clover in our Wheatgrass nesting cover mix, but the Kocia started getting pretty bad and when we sprayed for it, I think it killed the sweet clover. I've heard the same, that for the first couple years the clover provides great cover before it dies off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bioman,

I'm in Cali...and the weather is 20 degrees warmer in North Dakota...go figure!!!

The most interesting part of the trip is Highway 20. I spent 13 hours to get to Willits, California by plane and by air from Redding...and the sign says only 33 miles to my destination (Fort Bragg). I was like....sweet! Only a half hour left! But for those of you out there that know that road, you know where the story ends.

It took over an hour to travel 33 miles, and that was pushing my rental Alero to the test. I've never seen so many hairpin turns in such a short distance. And it's been raining since I got here.

Heading back to Nodak in the morning. I did have a few signs of home....quite a few mallards and even a few pheasants. But I've got a solid crappie bite to return to back home. Can't wait to drop a line on Saturday.

Hopefully we can meet up next time Bioman.

oh ya....GO TIMBERWOLVES!


----------

